# Leefjl63 South FL - Palmetto St. Augustine Journal



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

This is my lawn journal. I started to improve my lawn July 2020. Prior to that I only fertilize 3 times a year and put down insecticide.

I've not done anything so far this year except this pass Sunday I applied Sunniland St. Augustine 20-0-6 Weed and Feed at 4lbs per 1000 sq ft.



I'm thinking to blanket spray either Image for Southern Lawns or Ortho Weed Clear. But not in a rush because lawn doesn't have too many weeds. I'll give the Weed & Feed a chance to work.

I'm working on a 2021 schedule based off 2020. I'll need to make some adjustment based on how the lawn reacts from now to July.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Front yard - 2/22/20


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

​Back yard - Needs to get some growth to fill in some thin spots


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

@ionicatoms thanks! I see you have St. Augustine as well.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Yeah, but mine went dormant this winter and I've got Bermuda invading thanks to the previous owner throwing out seeds from Home Depot instead of just watering the St. Aug!

Some people! LOL

Yours is looking great. What's your height of cut?


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm cutting at 4". I never went dormant at all.

We had a cold snap and the tips yellowed but as soon as the warmth returned it greened back up.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Yard Mastery app for bio stimulant schedule:

2/28/21 
Humic12 @6 oz per 1k
Microgeene @9 oz per 1k
Will spray RGS next weekend

Fungicide:
Propiconazole 14.3 @ 1oz per 1k. Spray it as a preventative.

Backyard view looking back at house:

Need to get something to clean my wall after accidentically spraying some micro or humic on there 😃.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

It's been warm here in South Florida. Had to do a mid week cut.

Still not sure if I want to spray some Dismiss NXT to hit some weeds. Might just hand pull for now and see what comes up later. I have Celsius as my back-up.

Getting a little cooler so might just spread some Prodiamine left over from last year.

I have some Bermuda invading on the corner section of the yard. I figure for now I'll let the St Aug go to battle for that spot. My last fert was only on where the St Aug was thickest.

Wednesday late cut:









Some Bermuda at the bottom right:


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Yard Mastery app for bio stimulant schedule:
3/6/21
[email protected] oz per 1k

Will wait unti next weekend:
[email protected] oz per 1k
Pre-emergent: Prodiamine 3lb/1000

Backyard filling in after last weeks fert


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Cut lawn, edge & trim.

Put out some Prodiamine 0-0-7 @3lb/1k. Didn't water it in because rain was expected tonight.

Looking to spot spray a few spots for weeds in the backyard. Expected to stay below 80F this week so Wed. will be a good time to spray.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

*Dismiss NXT*
Blanket spray @.234oz temp high of 75F.

Previous attempt @.35oz with temp high of 86F burnt the lawn.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@leefjl63 , what weeds were you targeting in your decision to use Dismiss NXT?


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

@UltimateLawn I was going after spurge, buttonweed and nutsedge. There were some others but I couldn't identify them. It did knock down most of the weeds except the buttonweed (suppressed). But the problem is that it ding the St. Aug pretty hard. I learnt the hard way not to spray over 85F. Doesn't matter if you do it in the evening.

Celsius cleaned up the buttonweed. Not sure if the NXT helped. But zero damage to the grass.

So far the grass looks pretty good. Looks like this will work in the cooler weather.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks like I need to cut every 4 days now.

Also sprayed some RGS @3oz/1k

Grubex in a few weeks.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks awesome! Great curves on that bed. I figure I've got another month before I start cutting more than once per week.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

One week after spraying Dismiss NXT there some stress on the grass. Not too bad as it's also killing the weeds. Good thing I went with the low rate.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

@leefjl63 nice job! Great looking turf!


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

@Catch thanks! I saw your journal. That's a lot of yard to work on. Good luck!

@ionicatoms thanks! I edge that at least once a week. Makes it nice and thick.

Today I did my mid week mow. I have some spots that I'm thinking of levelling with mason sand. Going to give the grass more time to fill in before levelling.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Saturday cut and put down some 7-0-20 StressX from Yard Mastery. Grass a little stress from the Dismiss so I'm going to see if I can just grow it out.

This time of year I water twice a week. But I have this small area that will show signs of dryness when there's no rainfall. I usually just water that spot and it will bounce back. This time I sprayed some humic to see if that will help the area. Hoping that the high potassium will also help.

Some yellow tip but this is really to show the line of domination 😄 I offered to help but he didnt take me up on the offer 🤷


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Late night cut and put down Grubex. Finally should get some rain tomorrow.

Grass is healthy but there's a dry spot in the back.

I originally was planning to just cut but decided to edge and trim as well. Just something about having that finishing touch.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Today:
Fungicide: Azoxy as preventative (Group 11)
Insecticide: Bifen & Cypermethrin (Group 3)


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Mid week cut. Also sprayed Air8 (0-0-5) in the back yard. It been a while since it has rained so I've been spot watering. Potassium is suppose to help when grass is stressed so figured the Air8 might make the dry spots recover quicker.

Backyard needs more water because of full sun all day.


Front is way easier to maintain.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@leefjl63, Great looking St Aug!


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks @UltimateLawn!


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Finally got some rain! Yesterday I applied .4#N with Sunniland all purpose 6-6-6. It has that smell of success.

The recent dry spell showed me the areas that needs attention. So next week I'll get some Lesco CarbonPro G that's available at Site One. Doing this along with the monthly treatment of N-Ext bio-stimulant.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Saturday cut. Also applied some RGS @4oz/1k. I feel like this stuff has made the biggest difference for the grass. The grass been growing all year long even through the FL cooler months

Front


Side


Back


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Mid week cut. No trimming because I wanted to put down fungicide.

Applied 1oz/1k of Propriconazole in 2gals of water. Soil temp at 79F. Next on the rotation is Cleary.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

leefjl63 said:


> Mid week cut. No trimming because I wanted to put down fungicide.
> 
> Applied 1oz/1k of Propriconazole in 2gals of water. Soil temp at 79F. Next on the rotation is Cleary.


Did you have a fungus issue or you are on a fungicide schedule?


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

@CenlaLowell I look for visual clues but I do have a schedule as well. I'm still trying to arrange the schedule as this will be 1st full year of fungicide.

I signed up for email alerts form Greencast. It issued a dollar spot warning yesterday https://www.greencastonline.com/dollar-spot-solutions.

So I sprayed propiconazole (GROUP 3) and I'll do it again in 2 weeks along with Azoxy(GROUP 11) After that in another 4 weeks I do Cleary (GROUP 1) because that will help with dollar spots as well.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

leefjl63 said:


> @CenlaLowell I look for visual clues but I do have a schedule as well. I'm still trying to arrange the schedule as this will be 1st full year of fungicide.
> 
> I signed up for email alerts form Greencast. It issued a dollar spot warning yesterday https://www.greencastonline.com/dollar-spot-solutions.
> 
> So I sprayed propiconazole (GROUP 3) and I'll do it again in 2 weeks along with Azoxy(GROUP 11) After that in another 4 weeks I do Cleary (GROUP 1) because that will help with dollar spots as well.


Last year I don't something similar, but I still got fungus. So this year I'm doing something different. No fertilizer, sulfur and citric acid to bring the ph down. Hopefully this helps.

Good luck


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Saturday cut. Cleaned up palm trees in the backyard. Did some cleaning up on the front bed as well.

Backyard:


I wonder if I could turn this into mulch. Going to try and use a chop saw.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

leefjl63 said:


> Saturday cut. Cleaned up palm trees in the backyard. Did some cleaning up on the front bed as well.
> 
> Backyard:
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

@CenlaLowell Thank you sir!


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Did my usual mid week cut.

Need to go purchase some Cleary 3336. There's no splits in the marketplace. I think I might start one.

Also will look into Hydretain. I have this one spot that struggles when there's no rain. Could modify the sprinklers to give the area better coverage.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

leefjl63 said:


> Need to go purchase some Cleary 3336. There's no splits in the marketplace. I think I might start one.


I thought about doing the same, but finally decided the 3336EG was sufficiently cheap and easy and in a quantity that isn't ridiculous.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

@ionicatoms Do My Own has a 10% sale so I picked up 2.5 Gal of Cleary. I still had bottles left from Azoxy split so I'll post the Cleary in Marketplace.

With Cleary I'll now have 3 fungicide in rotation (Azoxy and Propiconazole).


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Skipping mid week cut to install some lighting instead. Man it hurts cutting into the grass. This is a short run but I have two long runs in the back.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Lighting completed! I still need to bury some cables.

Front


Rear


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Very nice! We hope to do the same.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Applied 3336 @ 2oz/1k and Imidicloprid @ .65oz/1k.

Finally got some good rain yesterday. Will monitor for weeds and spray Celsius if needed.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Cut last Saturday and had to cut again today.

Applied N-Ext RGS. Used a back sprayer because rain was in the forecast so it would get watered in.

Next week I'll put down fertilizer.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Fertilized 24-0-11 @3lb/1k
Sprayed N-ext Microgreene @12oz/1k

Already cutting every 3 days so cutting grass will be a full time job.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

It's been dry as heck up here. My neighbor's zoysia is about to go dormant! But at least the heat is coming. Not much longer until I am cutting twice a week too.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

We had some good rain last week but 90s and dry this week. I just adjusted sprinkler to water 3 times this week.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

My hideaway spot on the side yard. Good place to chill while tending to my smoker.



View at the back after yesterday's cut. The cut in the grass from burying the landscape cables is almost 100% healed.



Not much else to do this month but get some mulch to freshen up around the trees.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Blanket sprayed Celsius at 3.2 grams/1k with .5oz MSO.

Adding this image to monitor if grass gets dinged


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Sprayed N-ext Microgreene @4oz/1k.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks great! I think my lawn needs more N. I keep wondering about my dark spot in the back yard. Think I'll do an experiment.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks @ionicatoms. Ideally I should apply microgreene with some N for better uptake. When will you put down some granular?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm not sure if/when I'll use granular. I've been kind of enjoying spraying the N-eXt products. I definitely don't want to over do it.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

@ionicatoms the microgreene with some granular will be good. You could alternate granular or Greenepunch with the Micro. I've not tried Greenepunch as yet so not sure how much N that gives.

Is liquid % different than granular? Maybe absorbed at a better rate so less is required?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

leefjl63 said:


> Is liquid % different than granular? Maybe absorbed at a better rate so less is required?


I really don't know. I've never been a big user of fertilizer, so the liquid spoon feeding kind of fits my preference anyway. I could swear the granular gave me more problems last year, but I really can't prove it. I think I'll use granular on my problem spots rather than as a broadcast application.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

I see where there's a lb equivalent of a gallon. So Greenepunch is 10.5lbs. So 16.9oz of Greenepunch is .25lb of N per 1000.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Scott's app rainfall report. I'm loving all this free water


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Celsius took care of most of the weeds without any visible damage to the grass. Going on two weeks. I will spot spray anything else that remains.

Sprayed RGS yesterday @3oz.

Sprayed 3336 today @2oz. Lots of rain and high humidity so seeing some yellowing. Decided to apply fungicide as a preventative.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Fertilize @.6lb N

Found this wierd clutter. Would like to know but couldn't find anything on Google.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Is it slime mold?


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks @ionicatoms ! Looks like some baking soda or Propiconzale is needed for that. Not going to do anything at this time. I'll just stick to regular fungi schedule.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Back yard with some yellow blades due to excessive rain.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Applied Microgreen @6oz
Applied Tebuconazole @1.1oz
Cutting lawn now every 3 days.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Had yellowing with all the recent rain. Sprayed fungicide last few week as a preventative.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Not a big St Aug fan, but your lawn looks killer!! Great job man!!!


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks @Txmx583. It's really not too bad but I do wish I had a lawn to reel mow and get killer stripes.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

It poured today just as I finished cutting the grass. But the brisket is what really had my attention.



Lawn is drunk on water


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@leefjl63, Mmmm...St Aug lawn...brisket...I'm coming over!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

That brisket is the leg of the last Bermuda Grass Lawn Expert who gave some advice on How to to do a mid season Scalp and reset sand level on A St Aug lawn and still has an eye twitch because they can't comprehend why you grow your grass so high.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

@UltimateLawn let's do it! 😁 Bring some Franklin bbq when you come over.

@Buffalolawny Lol I swear it's from a prime grade cow. But a low cut Bermuda sure looks nice 😁


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@leefjl63 , I have a lot of leveling issues in my front yard, mostly due to previous mole damage. It seems that leveling with St Augustine would be more challenging than Bermudagrass since the blades are so much higher. Any recommendations?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I recall @CenlaLowell wrote about leveling his St Aug a little while back.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

@UltimateLawn I would go with sand and a leveling tool.


I've done it twice with a riding mower. 1st time I used a piece of chain link fence with some weights on it. The 2nd time it was with a drag mat and that worked really well.

It's tough work shoveling all that sand!


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Cut the lawn but starting to notice that the grass blades does have clean cuts. I will sharpen the blade and see if that helps.

In this video the LCN talks about rough cuts (@5 min mark) with all this rain. 
https://youtu.be/wzMkCejS8Jo

Applied Greenpunch @12oz/1k
Applied MicroGreen @3oz/1k


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

My grass Monday morning after being cut late last Friday. It's really become a full time job. Maybe time to consider PGR.

I've cut every 2 days last week (Mon, Wed & Fri)


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

The color is excellent! Holy crap that's a lot of mowing!


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

@ionicatoms thanks! I had to sharpen my blade 😁

The rain has eased up and all the yellowing final gone. Actually will need to turn on sprinkler today.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Cut yesterday again!

Applied 
RGS @3oz
Biffen @1oz
Cypermethrin @.65oz

.75N is on my schedule but thinking to bypass this month's app because I did spray GreenePunch/Microgreen this month at .25N.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Not much going on in the yard.

Trimmed some hedges and cut the lawn.

Decided to put down some fertilizer 24-0-6 @3lbs so that's equal to .72N per 1K.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@leefjl63 , this is at 3 lbs / 1,000 ft² Nitrogen?


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

UltimateLawn said:


> @leefjl63 , this is at 3 lbs / 1,000 ft² Nitrogen?


That's .72N (3 x .24). I see the confusion. I'm going to edit the post. Thanks.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Cut the lawn.
Applied Enclave @8oz/1000
Rotating this with Azoxy.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

I waited four days to cut but it was too long. I'm trying to cut only twice a week.

Looks like the Enclave fungicide is doing a great job. It cleared up the GLS and the grass had no ill effects. Will rotate this with Axoxy and simplify the fungicide schedule.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Applied RGS @3oz per 1k.
Applied Imidacloprid @.6oz per 1k

Bermuda is coming on strong but it's coming from neighbor's yard. I will probably go to battle next year or just let it be.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@leefjl ....don't let the bermudagrass be. It is extremely invasive, particularly here in North TX. If you can stop it at the border by replacing the sod as the new season begins, then do so.

Of course here it is very hot and dry summers, so it's a constant battle. I had hoped to do so this season and have made some progress, but it is a lot of work and attention. True lawn care nut status.

:lol:


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

I purposely skipped fertilizer on that side. I was hoping St Aug would win the war.

I'll probably try chemicals and see if that will stop it. I need to read the forum but I think that's for early in year.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Late night cut yesterday. No signs of fungus thanks to Enclave.

There's some Bermuda lingering in there so I'll need to come up with a plan of attack. @UltimateLawn I'll follow your advice unless @CenlaLowell convince me otherwise 😀

Notice beyond the fence that my neighbor's yard is looking pretty good. I have been helping him and the grass is getting stronger.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

leefjl63 said:


> Late night cut yesterday. No signs of fungus thanks to Enclave.
> 
> There's some Bermuda lingering in there so I'll need to come up with a plan of attack. @UltimateLawn I'll follow your advice unless @CenlaLowell convince me otherwise 😀
> 
> Notice beyond the fence that my neighbor's yard is looking pretty good. I have been helping him and the grass is getting stronger.


Beautiful shot. I'm not going to lie I'll be scared to spray any herbicide on that beautiful lawn. I never used enclave before it's that good of a product?


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@leefjl63 , why is it that your StAug always looks so perfect? Photoshop?


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

@UltimateLawn it's called pouring millions of dollars at it LOL. There's some bermuda in there but not showing up on the pic.

No photoshop but I'll take that as a compliment :lol:

I have people asking me all the time for help. Right now I've got my neighbor's yard looking pretty good as well. I even spray his yard sometimes just to help him out.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

@CenlaLowell I read this info on GLS https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/diseases-in-turf/gray-leaf-spot-in-turf/ and noticed that you get best results by using multiple mode of action. It mentions Enclave and it included 4 modes of action. So I figured I'll give it a try.

Now I plan to rotate Enclave with (Azoxy + Tebu) or (Azoxy + Cleary). Before I was using each by itself and I notice the GLS was not clearing up. After the 1st app of Enclave it was all clear. Had the same results on with my son's yard as well and he had it really bad. He's up in the North of FL (Jax) and I'm down south in Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

leefjl63 said:


> ...
> 
> Now I plan to rotate Enclave with (Azoxy + Tebu) or (Azoxy + Cleary). Before I was using each by itself and I notice the GLS was not clearing up. After the 1st app of Enclave it was all clear. Had the same results on with my son's yard as well and he had it really bad. He's up in the North of FL (Jax) and I'm down south in Fort Lauderdale.


I have been following the typical strategy of 1 app per fungicide chem and then following it up shortly thereafter with the next one. Most of these have been at the maintenance rate since the TARR in my yard was addressed by June. If I combine two MOA's then does that mean I should reduce the maintenance rate for each by 1/2 or just accept that I'm at double the cost per app?

I'm about to start buying these fungicides in the gallon size. It's just too expensive to be able to drop these on any regular frequency with these pint and quart sizes.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm putting them down at the preventative rate for each fungicide. Azoxy is good for 28 days and 3336 is 14 days. So on day 15 you could apply 3336 by itself.

I'm mostly spraying during the hot humid months but still paying attention to fungus/pest. Goal is to minimize spraying chemicals.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Last week I sprayed Celsius with temps in the 90s (no surfactant).

The St. Aug growth slowed down but it's doing fine and looks like bermuda didn't like it!
I'll try to get some pics later.

Today I followed up with Sethoxydim 18% at .5oz. If that works I'll keep knocking down the bermuda until next year. That's when I'll try Atrazine + Ethofumesate.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Sethoxydim is knocking down the Bermuda and the St Aug is doing OK. I will try to give it another spray and see if it cleans up the rest.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

It's a slow process but the St. Aug is beating the Bermuda at this time.

Will need to spray another round of Sethoxydim but I'm waiting for full recovery of the St Aug. Next time I won't do it so close to Celsius app.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Are you staying on top of the fungicide? Last spring when I tried the Ethofumesate it made my St Aug susceptible.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

@ionicatoms no issue so far with fungus. I'll make sure to keep an eye on it. Next year I'll do the etho/atrazine combo.

This Sethoxydim does look promising.


----------



## MosJeff (Aug 20, 2021)

leefjl63 said:


> Sethoxydim is knocking down the Bermuda and the St Aug is doing OK. I will try to give it another spray and see if it cleans up the rest.


Hey! Just found your journal, and wondering which specific product you're using to control bermuda like this without harming your st. augustine? I'm also in S. Florida (Boynton Beach) and I always get the wild bermuda in the same spots. This season seems to be a little worse and I was hoping the St. Augustine would be able to overtake it, but it's just not happening. Your lawn looks great!


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

@MosJeff I'm using https://www.domyown.com/bonide-grass-beater-ii-over-the-top-grass-killer-p-23136.html

It's not labelled for St. Augustine but someone on here mentioned that it works and that's how I ended up trying it. Don't use the label rate otherwise it will kill the St Aug as well. I ended up using .5oz/1000 in one gal of water. It will ding the grass a bit and will require multiple apps. I'm only going with one application for now.

For next year I plan to start with Atrazine + Ethofumesate. combo. Then depending on the results I'll hit it with Sethoxydim before Summer.


----------



## MosJeff (Aug 20, 2021)

@leefjl63 Thanks for the tip, I will have to try this.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

leefjl63 said:


> It's a slow process but the St. Aug is beating the Bermuda at this time.
> 
> Will need to spray another round of Sethoxydim but I'm waiting for full recovery of the St Aug. Next time I won't do it so close to Celsius app.


It took about 4 weeks to fully recover. It was painful to look at the lawn. Next I will spot spray any Bermuda that pops up with a .5oz/gal mix. The next blanket spray I'm going to lower the rate to .25oz/1000 sq feet.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

It's been awhile but starting off the year with a healthy lawn is a plus. Couple of dog pee spots in the front but what can you do 

Back:


Front:


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

I think it's time to start experimenting with Atrazine + Ethofumesate to control bermuda.
@CenlaLowell or @ionicatoms I don't remember who had instructions and time chart on how to appy Atrazine & Etho. Any assist will be appreciated. I guess I could search but figured I'll get your input. Thanks.

Last year I did Sethoxydim 18% (Bonide Grass Beater)at .5oz/gal. It did a pretty decent job on the bermuda and only dinged the St. Aug slightly. I'm going to try again but next app I'm going to lower to .25oz/gal and see what that does.

@MosJeff did you ever try Bonide Grass Beater?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=356027#p356027

and

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=361750#p361750

Couple of notes:

The literature suggests spraying as the Bermuda is greening up. It's unclear what the effectiveness would be if your Bermuda is already actively growing.

Secondly, this mix seemed to make some of my St Aug grass more susceptible to fungus. If I do this again, it will be with a fungicide pre-treatment or possibly some Daconil.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

@ionicatoms Thanks for the input. I'm going to give this a try and see how it comes out.


----------

